# Care at 20 weeks? anyone help!?



## Zarababy1

I dont know if anyones read Amys story but basicly i need to know if anyone knows if theres any hospital that will treat a baby if delivers at 20+1 - 21 weeks after waters have gone! ANYTHING is help the hospital shes in at the moment will do nothing for the baby but there was too be someware does there its happend before!!! 
thanks in advance and love too all ur lovely babys!! xx


----------



## FEDup1981

:hugs: i dont know of any hospital that does it, but dont lose hope. How is she? xxx

And r u ok xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

im OK shes OK  every ones just "ok at the moment!" thats the word every one uses i suppose when they dont know what too feel!


----------



## FEDup1981

Well we are all thinking about her, and you too hun. Youve been an amazing friend, and im sure amy appreciates you being there for her. :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

I dont think there is anywhere :( BUT iam praying that there is somewhere ...are they keeping her in on bedrest ....they can put a drip in to help replenish her waters and keep doing that for few wks until 24 wks then steroids ....I was in prem labour in weymouth at 24 wks they refused to guve steroids until 26 wks ...each hospital is different x


----------



## Jkelmum

Zara please takecare of yourself and bump while helping Amy :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

:cry: I dont know anywhere but I really hope you find somewhere. :hugs: Maybe ring round the baby specialist hospitals? xxx


----------



## Kirstin

I _think_ Royal Victoria Infirmary in Newcastle, but I am not too sure, its just what I have heard from others.


----------



## lorrilou

maybe try the RVI, they have a really good maternity and baby unit.


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah amy was saying try them, i dont know how to go about it i mean do i just ring???


----------



## alice&bump

they've just opened a new childrens hospital in manchester, i cant remember the name of it mind. they might be able to do something, or putyou onto someone that could do something?? not sure tho, its a stab i the dark really xx


----------



## Kirstin

I would just ring and explain whats happening and ask if they can help?


----------



## Zarababy1

well when i go in tomorrow providing everything is still as it is i'll let ian know and he can decided what he thinks hes got a good head on his sholders!


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi

I know might be too far but hospital im under is a specialist unit for pre term babies thats why ive gone back there as i have a risk of only going until 24 weeks, The hospital im under is city in birmingham I posted on the post about amy with some information for you keep everything crossed for her lets hope and pray she gets to at least 24 weeks xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Zarababy1 said:


> yeah amy was saying try them, i dont know how to go about it i mean do i just ring???

I think it would have to be Amy or her nxt of kin that rings tho you could ring to test the water ...maybe her current consultant would have to refer her idk but good luck xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

thanks everyone, i appreciate the help...i really do xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hey chicken, a friend of mine had a baby boy-Theo-at 23 weeks about a month ago. He is in the SCBU unit where Brooke was. He doesnt even weigh 1lb-but he is doing as well as he can do.He is on CPAP (a type of machine that helps breathing) and has alot of lines in him but his mummy is still managing to express breast milk for him ready for when he is a strong enough boy to take it.

Amy, if he does come early, just try to expect to see wires and things when you see him. It DOES look really scary, the babies look so vulnerable but the staff at SCBU really will do everything they can to help you both.

I am praying with all my might that you can hold on till 24 weeks. Take care of yourself sweetie. xx


----------



## MUMOF5

I know that you a very long way away, but St Thomas's in London are a highly specialised unit for very prem babies. xx


----------



## Dona

One of the Mum's I befriended whilst Archie was in the Neonatal unit had her little girl Lily at just 23 weeks exactly. This is borderline of being viable. What she was told before giving birth is that if she showed signs of breathing they must by law care for her. Her little one was only given 48hrs but she is getting out of hospital next week. 

Before 23 weeks I am afraid no babies survive. It's not that the hospitals don't want to care for them, its just that they cannot survive out of the womb. 

I will keep everything crossed for Amy and bubba. xx


----------



## Zarababy1

Dona said:


> One of the Mum's I befriended whilst Archie was in the Neonatal unit had her little girl Lily at just 23 weeks exactly. This is borderline of being viable. What she was told before giving birth is that if she showed signs of breathing they must by law care for her. Her little one was only given 48hrs but she is getting out of hospital next week.
> 
> *Before 23 weeks I am afraid no babies survive. It's not that the hospitals don't want to care for them, its just that they cannot survive out of the womb. *
> 
> I will keep everything crossed for Amy and bubba. xx

its happend before, more than once xx


----------



## Mamafy

:hugs: for Amy, keep drinking as much water as possible as it relaxes the womb to prevent contractions :)

Praying little one hangs in there, its obviously a fighter and hope he/she continues to thrive :)

xxxx

Thinking of you hun so much my waters went with Joe at 27 weeks and he was born at 28 weeks but loads on here have had their waters go and never went into labour for weeks and weeks :)


----------



## MissCherry15

Im afaid im no help. The hospital down here would. But thats too far away :S
didnt want to read and run xx hopes for the best


----------



## Mamafy

:(

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...vie-zara-sivewright-updated-evies-weight.html


----------

